# [email protected] Sykes?



## trafficjam (Nov 14, 2012)

Any reports of the ribbonfish hanging around Sykes at night??


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We used to hand a lantern just above the water about half way down the bridge and would catch a mess of them. Used small lures for bait.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

They are everwhere at the end on Gulf Breeze side. Other than good King Bait what are they good for?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The big ones make a fine dinner .


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> The big ones make a fine dinner .


Seriously? Somebody eats em??


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought the same thing ,until I tried a piece of one that a friend was frying one day . Dang good !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> They are everwhere at the end on Gulf Breeze side. Other than good King Bait what are they good for?


*Some pay $6 a piece

Some eat them*


----------



## trafficjam (Nov 14, 2012)

My wife uses them for frying and for soups, lots of bones, but good eating. Thanks for the replies.
Tom in Niceville:thumbup:


----------

